# Ant-MART - Official Notice



## ANT (Apr 7, 2006)

*NO !!!* I'm not shutting down. 


I just wanted to let everyone know that from now on I will be putting books on auction style only. That way, more people can have a shot at getting them.


I have sold out of my regular books and am now digging into my core library. Don't worry, I will put together a major core library that I will not touch! :bigsmile: 




I will be putting an old (early 1800's to mid 1800's) set of J'.H. Merle D'Aubigne on for auction a little later today. I will run this one for 24 hours. 



 *I Know Everyone Knows This Is A Prize Find* 



 - - - - -  - - - - -  - - - - -  - - - - - 




_So keep your eyes posted for this and other GREAT auctions!_




[Edited on 4-7-2006 by ANT]


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## Casey (Apr 7, 2006)

Now I won't get those quick steals anymore . . 

There should be some prize for being the first to make a bid, even if unsuccessful.  hehe


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Apr 7, 2006)

That was half the fun


----------



## ANT (Apr 7, 2006)

I think it will be fun to watch everyone battle it out! 


I think you guys will still get good deals!




> _Originally posted by StaunchPresbyterian_
> Now I won't get those quick steals anymore . .
> 
> There should be some prize for being the first to make a bid, even if unsuccessful.  hehe



Hey!!! I thought your wife banned you from buying.


----------



## Casey (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> I think it will be fun to watch everyone battle it out!
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in the process of establishing an undercover book-buying account with PB management (under the name StaunchBookhound; btw, it will have the same shipping address).


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StaunchPresbyterian_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ANT_
> ...


----------



## Cuirassier (Apr 7, 2006)

I can see it now ...

www.ant-bay.com "cAN'T find it-we've alreay ANTicipated it!"

I'm sure this would be a first Reformed dot.com business. Who knows, maybe even an IPO?

ANT-BAY Inc
NASDAQ: ABAY



Incidentally, both that url and NASDAQ symbol are available .... not saying to take it as a fleece or anything ...

... but if you need a VP of Marketing ... 

Just teasing. Great work you're doing, Ant!

dl

[Edited on 4-7-2006 by Cuirassier]


----------



## ANT (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cuirassier_
> I can see it now ...
> 
> www.ant-bay.com "cAN'T find it-we've alreay ANTicipated it!"
> ...



That's Great! 

I Love Those Ideas!!!

I have been talking to my wife lately about starting a web page. The only thing, I would have to be able to secure a steady supply of reformed materials and still be able to make enough profit to keep the bills paid. 

I will start looking for investors  J/K (I've often thought if an ad in the local paper asking people to donate books would actually work or not)? 

I have sold a ton of books already and have started to sell books out of my core library, but let's face it .... sad to say, one day the books are gonna run out. I'm already trying to figure out what kind of work I can possibly do. 

Thanks for the good words though!


----------



## Cuirassier (Apr 8, 2006)

Well Ant, I'm glad you saw my comments as tongue-in-cheek!

If you will ship to Canada, I might pick up some of the items .... I'm way overbooked at the moment, but in a few weeks ... 

dl


----------



## ANT (Apr 8, 2006)

Sure Daniel, I'll ship to Canada! 

You will just have to pick up a little extra S&H costs as the ones I provide in the threads are figured out for shipping within the U.S.

I'll pretty much ship anywhere as long as the buyer picks up the S&H charges.


----------



## SteppingHeavenward (Apr 8, 2006)

> I'm in the process of establishing an undercover book-buying account with PB management (under the name StaunchBookhound; btw, it will have the same shipping address).



hah! gotcha! 

I thought he was up to something...


----------



## SteppingHeavenward (Apr 8, 2006)

Actually, I have to confess something...

The only reason I know what my husband is doing in the "for sale!" area is because I'm just as bad as he is! 

When I login, I usually head straight for the sales to see what's available. Of course, I don't actually buy anything. But that's because I figure he'll do it if the book is worth buying!

So... really, I'm not stalking my husband.  

(I guess this also means that he's not really "banned")


----------



## ANT (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SteppingHeavenward_
> Actually, I have to confess something...
> 
> The only reason I know what my husband is doing in the "for sale!" area is because I'm just as bad as he is!
> ...



Hey! Alright ... I'll have to start tempting him again with some really great books!


----------

